# Verslavingen > Algemeen >  Alcohol - Artikels

## Leontien

> Je hoort vaak beweren dat twee à drie glazen alcohol per dag goed zijn voor de gezondheid. Die bewering is fout. Een dergelijke dosis is mogelijk het begin van een drankprobleem. Wat is dan wel een dosis die goed is voor de gezondheid? 
> 
> *Bestaat er zoiets als een ideale dosis alcohol?*


Bron: e-gezondheid.be

----------


## Yv

Je hebt helemaal gelijk. Wel is het zo dat bij andere mensen het werkt als ze op een vast tijdsstip van een wijntje genieten. Mijn zus bijv. neemt alleen een wijntje als ze aan het koken is. Verder drinkt ze niet. Mijn vriend drinkt alleen 's avonds 1 glaasje rode wijn. Dus niet iedereen kan niet omgaan met drinken. Daarintegen dronk mijn vader op het laatst meer en meer. Dus denk ik dat zodra je lekker in je vel zit, je wel een wijntje kan permiteren, maar als je minder goed in je vel zit er niet te veel aan moet beginnen. Want dan kan je doorslaan en steeds meer drinken. Persoonlijk drink ik heel, heel weinig alcohol, omdat ik de controle over mijn denken en doen niet wil verliezen.

----------


## Leontien

Nederlanders drinken te veel en ook de berichten over alcoholmisbruik onder jongeren nemen toe. Mensen in de omgeving signaleren de verslaving vaak eerder dan de persoon in kwestie. De verslaafde moet eerst zo ver zijn dat hij kan toegeven dat hij zijn alcoholgebruik niet meer in de hand heeft en open staat voor hulp. Pas dan ligt de weg naar de instellingen voor verslavingszorg of naar zelfhulpgroepen open. Wat voor hulp en steun wordt dan geboden en is opname noodzakelijk?

Alcohol werkt verslavend. Dat betekent dat het gewenning en afhankelijkheid kan veroorzaken. Gewenning betekent dat het lichaam went aan alcohol en dat het steeds meer nodig heeft om hetzelfde effect te bereiken (tolerantie). Afhankelijkheid uit zich zowel psychisch als lichamelijk. De psychische afhankelijkheid houdt in dat men een onweerstaanbare behoefte aan alcohol voelt. Die behoefte beheerst alle gedachten en men denkt zich niet meer goed te kunnen voelen zonder alcohol. De lichamelijke afhankelijkheid uit zich in lichamelijke klachten zodra men niet drinkt. Het lichaam protesteert door beven, transpireren, misselijkheid of gevoelens van angst en onrust totdat het weer alcohol krijgt (ontwenningsverschijnselen). Tolerantie en ontwenningsverschijnselen horen bij overmatig gebruik van alcohol. 

Alcoholverslaving wordt meestal veroorzaakt door een combinatie van factoren die elkaar beïnvloeden. Erfelijkheid kan daarbij een rol spelen. Mensen kunnen ook door bepaalde psychische problemen kwetsbaarder zijn voor het ontwikkelen van een verslaving. En ook iemands sociale omstandigheden kunnen verslaving in de hand werken doordat men leeft met mensen die gemakkelijk met alcohol omgaan of in een omgeving waar alcohol makkelijk verkrijgbaar is. 

Alcoholverslaving ontstaat geleidelijk. Er zijn vier fasen te onderscheiden. De eerste twee fasen geven doorgaans nog geen verslavingsproblemen. Dat zijn de 'experimenteerfase' waarin men uit nieuwsgierigheid voor het eerst wat drinkt en de fase van 'sociaal of geïntegreerd gebruik' waarin men het drinken van alcohol in het dagelijks leven heeft ingepast zonder er last van te hebben. De overgang naar de fase van 'overmatig of schadelijk gebruik' gaat meestal geleidelijk maar kan bij ingrijpende gebeurtenissen in iemands leven ook plotseling plaatsvinden. Het drinken gaat een steeds grotere rol spelen in het dagelijks leven. Het wordt niet alleen gebruikt om zich goed te voelen maar ook om spanningen en onlust te verdrijven. In de 'verslavingsfase' tenslotte wordt het hele leven door het gebruik beheerst en zijn er schadelijke gevolgen op lichamelijk, psychisch en sociaal gebied.
Op lichamelijk gebied kan er ernstige schade aan lever, hersenen, hart en maag ontstaan. Het risico op diverse vormen van kanker neemt toe en het geheugen wordt aangetast.
Op sociaal gebied veroorzaakt het ontremde gedrag van alcoholverslaafden grote problemen met partners, vrienden, kinderen en op het werk. Er ontstaan ruzies en irritaties waardoor relaties stuk lopen en mensen hun werk verliezen. 

Behandeling kan op verschillende manieren plaats vinden. Door opname in een speciale kliniek, via deeltijdbehandeling in een polikliniek of thuis onder begeleiding van huisarts, een instelling voor ambulante verslavingszorg (voorheen de Consultatiebureaus voor Alcohol en Drugs) of een RIAGG.
Elke behandeling begint met een zogenaamde detoxificatie of ontgifting. Onder begeleiding wordt gestopt met het gebruiken van alcohol.
Ontwenningsverschijnselen kunnen worden beperkt met behulp van medicijnen. Na de ontgifting kan de verdere behandeling bepaald worden. Die kan bestaan uit allerlei vormen van therapie, behandeling met medicijnen, en zelfhulp, of een combinatie hiervan. 
Therapie zal in eerste instantie gericht zijn op het stoppen van het alcoholgebruik en het inzicht krijgen in de redenen waarom men gebruikte. Vervolgens zullen de risicofactoren die tot terugval kunnen leiden worden geanalyseerd en zullen vaardigheden getraind worden waarmee die risicofactoren het hoofd geboden kunnen worden.
Behandelingen met medicijnen zijn altijd ondersteunend bij de therapeutische behandeling. Hierbij kan gedacht worden aan medicijnen die in combinatie met alcohol een nare lichamelijke reactie geven zodat een afkeer van alcohol ontstaat, of middelen die het verlangen naar alcohol tegengaan.
Ook zelfhulpgroepen kunnen verslaafden helpen met stoppen of ex-verslaafden helpen het niet drinken vol te houden. De Anonieme Alcoholisten is de bekendste organisatie op dit gebied.


Voor meer informatie en adressen voor hulp: http://www.teleac.nl/pagina.jsp?n=140815#

----------


## Agnes574

> *Hoeveel alcohol is gezond ?* 
> 
> Verantwoord en gezond alcoholgebruik wil zeggen: het aantal standaardglazen dat u zonder bezwaar voor uw gezondheid kunt drinken.
> 
> • Drink tenminste 2 dagen in een week geen alcohol om gewoontevorming te voorkomen.
> • Heeft u een keer teveel gedronken? Drink dan daarna 2 aaneengesloten dagen geen alcohol om uw lichaam de kans te geven om zich te herstellen.
> • Drink geen alcohol wanneer u nog wilt werken, studeren of sporten
> • Pas op met alcohol in het verkeer. Wettelijk mag je maximaal een alcoholpromillage hebben van 0,5 (ongeveer 2 standaardglazen). 
> • Drinken als reactie op spanningen of persoonlijke problemen kan riskant zijn. Het gevaar bestaat dat u meer drinkt dan u zichzelf had voorgenomen.
> • Pas op met alcohol bij medicijngebruik. Soms werkt door alcohol een medicijn niet goed of wordt de werking juist versterkt.



(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

> *Alcoholverslaving en de mythe van de oudere alcoholicus.*
> 
> Bij een epidemiologische studie werden vijf subtypes van alcoholici geïdentificeerd. Verrassend was dat jonge volwassenen en niet oudere vijftigers goed zijn voor de helft van alle alcoholverslaafden in de Verenigde Staten. 
> 
> Amerikaanse onderzoekers analyseerden de gegevens van 1.484 volwassenen die deelnamen aan een nationale enquête over alcoholverslaving tussen 2001 en 2002. Daarbij werd ook gepeild naar de persoonlijkheid, de familiale antecedenten en de verslaving aan andere substanties. Aan de hand van hun onderzoek konden ze vijf subtypes van alcoholici beschrijven. De onderzoekers schatten het aantal alcoholici in de Verenigde Staten op acht miljoen.



(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## coop49

Ik mag graag 's avonds een glaasje wijn drinken bij het lezen van een goed boek. Dat worden er dan snel 3 of 4. En dat elke dag. Toch voel ik me er goed bij. Als voel ik me wel een beetje schuldig.

----------


## rosen

Mijn partner is al 40 jaar verslaafd aan alcohol en antidepressiva. Zijn alcohol en pillengebruik duurt steeds ongeveer 2 jaar dan weer 2 jaar zonder .
Door die 40 jaren heen is hier geen verandering in gekomen. Het zit in zijn familie want zijn overgrootvader en een broer van zijn vader van vaders kant vertoonden hetzelfde gedrag.
Ik ben met deze man 2 maal getrouwd geweest en nu weer gescheiden.We wonen nog wel in hetzelfde huis.
Mijn partner is door zijn verslavingen iedere keer zijn baan en ons huis kwijtgeraakt.
Nu zitten we in de schuldhulp.
Ik heb geleerd om zodra hij weer begint hem volledig los te laten en mijn eigen leven te leiden. Als er niemand meer is om op te leunen gaat hij weer afkicken. Maar 2 jaar later begint alles weer opnieuw. Hij is in therapie geweest, naar een AA groep etc. Toch begint hij steeds weer meestal als we alles net weer op de rails hebben.
R

----------


## Agnes574

> *Alcoholisme bij vrouwen* 
> 
> Als men 20 jaren geleden over alcoholisme sprak, dan dacht men automatisch aan mannelijke drinkers. Ook in studie en onderzoek over alcoholisme bleef de vrouw afwezig of tenminste onzichtbaar en conclusies van wetenschappelijk onderzoek in verband met alcoholisme betroffen meestal mannen.
> 
> De laatste jaren is de interesse voor vrouwelijke drinksters echter gegroeid. Het is zeker zo dat de alcoholconsumptie in het algemeen sedert de tweede wereldoorlog gestegen is, en daarmee de alcoholproblematiek, ook bij vrouwen. Bovendien zijn vrouwen met een alcoholprobleem zichtbaarder geworden. Zij komen méér dan vroeger in de hulpverlening terecht, zij het nog steeds schoorvoetend. Mannen drinken echter nog tweemaal zoveel als vrouwen en hebben er drie- tot viermaal zoveel problemen mee. Als we kijken naar de matige drinkers, dan is het verschil de laatste jaren kleiner geworden. Dit is echter vooral te wijten aan het feit dat mannen minder drinken dan vroeger, terwijl vrouwen boven de veertig juist méér zijn gaan drinken.


Zie vervolg...
(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

> *WANNEER IS ALCOHOL UIT JE BLOED,* 
> 
> De lever breekt 7 gram alcohol per uur af. 
> Een glas alcohol bevat gemiddeld 10 gram. 
> De lever doet dus ongeveer anderhalf uur over een glas. 
> Als je 8 glazen drinkt, is de lever dus ongeveer 12 uur bezig om de alcohol af te breken. Dit betekent dat je na een avondje stevig drinken 's ochtends nog steeds alcohol in je bloed kunt hebben.


(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

> *Wat is het effect op korte termijn van alcohol?* 
> 
> Alcohol komt via de slokdarm, de maag en de dunne darm in de bloedbaan terecht. 
> Het bereikt verschillende delen van je lichaam, zoals ook je hersenen waardoor je je zwevend kan voelen. Dit komt omdat alcohol je hersenen wat verdooft. 
> 
> Hoe meer je drinkt, hoe trager je zal reageren, hoe minder je accuraat de gebeurtenissen in je omgeving waarneemt. Na meerdere glazen word je dus dronken.
> 
> Een vrouw heeft sneller een hoger bloedalcoholgehalte, omdat zij doorgaans lichter van gewicht is, maar ook omdat zij een kleinere hoeveelheid dehydrogenase, een enzyme dat de alcohol afbreekt, heeft.


Meer info www.jellinek.nl 
(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Inaz

Er is zo veel meer duidelijk voor mij mbt een vriend. Hij ontkent voor zichzelf helaas nog steeds dat hij verslaafd is. Zegt oa; dat hij zichzelf heel goed kent, zo een week niets kan drinken, een heel sterk lichaam heeft etc etc. Helaas blijkt hij weinig last te hebben van zijn; trillende handen (maar ook zijn hele lichaam kan rieren), zijn zweten, zijn rode oogwit (heeft zgn erg gevoelig ogen) zijn slechte eetpatroon (geen honger, ach ik eet toch veel fruit), sneel hartritme (ja ik ga binnenkort weer naar de sportschool want mijn conditie gaat wel achteruit.), wegkijken als hij tegen je praat, knoflook en pittige kaugom eten etc etc.
Zijn dit ook allemaal geëikte antwoorden op het zelf ontkennen van een verslaving?

Wie heeft de tip voor hem, hoe kan ik tot hem doordringen?

Hij heeft mij nu beloofd niet meer te drinken omdat hij onze relatie niet op wil geven en ik niet doorwil ivm zijn problemen. Maar ik twijfel hoe hij dit doet op de dagen dat we elkaar niet zien. We hebben ieder nog ons eigen huis. We kennen elkaar nog niet lang maar voel wel een bepaalde verantwoordelijkheid voor hem. Ik ben erg zorgzaam en vraagme af of dit hem aantrekt in mij...altijd handig, zo'n zorgzame vrouw die je boeltje opruimt en schoonmaakt?!

I naz





> Nederlanders drinken te veel en ook de berichten over alcoholmisbruik onder jongeren nemen toe. Mensen in de omgeving signaleren de verslaving vaak eerder dan de persoon in kwestie. De verslaafde moet eerst zo ver zijn dat hij kan toegeven dat hij zijn alcoholgebruik niet meer in de hand heeft en open staat voor hulp. Pas dan ligt de weg naar de instellingen voor verslavingszorg of naar zelfhulpgroepen open. Wat voor hulp en steun wordt dan geboden en is opname noodzakelijk?
> 
> Alcohol werkt verslavend. Dat betekent dat het gewenning en afhankelijkheid kan veroorzaken. Gewenning betekent dat het lichaam went aan alcohol en dat het steeds meer nodig heeft om hetzelfde effect te bereiken (tolerantie). Afhankelijkheid uit zich zowel psychisch als lichamelijk. De psychische afhankelijkheid houdt in dat men een onweerstaanbare behoefte aan alcohol voelt. Die behoefte beheerst alle gedachten en men denkt zich niet meer goed te kunnen voelen zonder alcohol. De lichamelijke afhankelijkheid uit zich in lichamelijke klachten zodra men niet drinkt. Het lichaam protesteert door beven, transpireren, misselijkheid of gevoelens van angst en onrust totdat het weer alcohol krijgt (ontwenningsverschijnselen). Tolerantie en ontwenningsverschijnselen horen bij overmatig gebruik van alcohol. 
> 
> Alcoholverslaving wordt meestal veroorzaakt door een combinatie van factoren die elkaar beïnvloeden. Erfelijkheid kan daarbij een rol spelen. Mensen kunnen ook door bepaalde psychische problemen kwetsbaarder zijn voor het ontwikkelen van een verslaving. En ook iemands sociale omstandigheden kunnen verslaving in de hand werken doordat men leeft met mensen die gemakkelijk met alcohol omgaan of in een omgeving waar alcohol makkelijk verkrijgbaar is. 
> 
> Alcoholverslaving ontstaat geleidelijk. Er zijn vier fasen te onderscheiden. De eerste twee fasen geven doorgaans nog geen verslavingsproblemen. Dat zijn de 'experimenteerfase' waarin men uit nieuwsgierigheid voor het eerst wat drinkt en de fase van 'sociaal of geïntegreerd gebruik' waarin men het drinken van alcohol in het dagelijks leven heeft ingepast zonder er last van te hebben. De overgang naar de fase van 'overmatig of schadelijk gebruik' gaat meestal geleidelijk maar kan bij ingrijpende gebeurtenissen in iemands leven ook plotseling plaatsvinden. Het drinken gaat een steeds grotere rol spelen in het dagelijks leven. Het wordt niet alleen gebruikt om zich goed te voelen maar ook om spanningen en onlust te verdrijven. In de 'verslavingsfase' tenslotte wordt het hele leven door het gebruik beheerst en zijn er schadelijke gevolgen op lichamelijk, psychisch en sociaal gebied.
> Op lichamelijk gebied kan er ernstige schade aan lever, hersenen, hart en maag ontstaan. Het risico op diverse vormen van kanker neemt toe en het geheugen wordt aangetast.
> Op sociaal gebied veroorzaakt het ontremde gedrag van alcoholverslaafden grote problemen met partners, vrienden, kinderen en op het werk. Er ontstaan ruzies en irritaties waardoor relaties stuk lopen en mensen hun werk verliezen. 
> ...

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Inez,

De antwoorden die je vriend jou geeft zjin wel antwoorden van iemand in ontkenning...
Ik weet niet hoeveel of hoevaak hij drinkt, is overigens ook moeilijk na te gaan...
Personen die ik ken die alcohol verslaafd zijn geven/gaven dezelfde antwoorden, een oom van mij zit om de haverklap in een afkickkliniek, sommige mensen zijn helaas niet te helpen.
De meeste mensen zien in dat ze verkeerd bezig zijn op het moment dat ze iets kwijtraken en vaak is het dan te laat  :Frown: 
Je kan 101 keer zeggen dat ze verslaafd zijn en van alles proberen, maar een verslaafde moet het zelf in zien, anders heeft hulp geen zin.
Hopelijk houd jou vriend zijn woord!
Heel veel sterkte en succes!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## Inaz

Hallo Luuss

Bedankt voor je reactie. Voor jou is het duidelijk ook herkenbaar dat mijn vriend een alcohol probleem heeft. Helaas ziet hij het zelf helemaal niet zo. afgelopen weekend eook ik weer drank, eerst ontkenning, later toegegeven: oke, 2 portjes.........daar moet ik het dan maar mee doen, weet ook nietof het bij 2 port gebleven is natuurlijk. 
Ik vroeg of hij voor mij misschien een wijntje in huis had. nee, natuurlijk niet.
Hij ziet niet eens in hoe krom dit gedrag is. Zelf aan de port voordat ik hem bezoek maar niets in huis voor de visite.

Als hij onder invloed is prijst hij me de hemel in, eenmaal sober wordt hij knorrig, snel geïrriteerd, boos. 
Ik denk dat hij mijn adem in zijn nek voelt en weet dat ik geen vaste relatie met hem aanga zolang hij dit gedrag heeft.
In wederom een woordenwisseling (niet over drank maar kritiek op mij in een sobere bui) heeft hij me vandaag laten weten dat het "uit" is tussen ons.
Ik sta dus machteloos.

Voor wie is dit gedrag ook herkenbaar?

----------

